# Awesome 350Gal tank on Plantedtank.net



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Just came across this thread on plantedtank.net and I thought I'd share it with you guys. Very impressive woodscape, in a huge pleco/tetra/shrimp tank!

350 Gal manzy wood scape


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

what a sweeeeeeeeeeet setup. i cant wait until im older and rich enough to own my own place. it's impossible to even dream of setups like that when renting. ><


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

my thoughts exactly!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

250 (Congo Tetras) !


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Amazing tank. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful tank for sure! One of these days.......


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, Tom posted this on the Barr Report. He did this for a client. He's currently really into themes like that. He posted 3 similar designs on the Barr Report.


----------

